# diseño filtro paso-bajo LC



## kerek69 (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola quería diseñar un filtro lc paso-bajo. Alguien conoce la formula que, sabiendo la frecuencia de corte calcule los valores de la bobina y el condensador?. La frecuencia de corte son 70MHz

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 17, 2009)

La fórmula para un filtro de primer orden es:
wo = 1/SQRT(L*C)

SQRT es la raiz cuadrada(en este caso de L * C) 
wo= 2*PI*f

Tenés que elegir un valor arbitrario de uno de los 2 componentes(en general se elije el C) y luego calculás L.

Por lo tanto quedaría así:

L= 1/ (2*PI*f*)^2 * C

Podemos adoptar un C de 1pF y calculando L nos daría 5,17uHy para 70Mhz
Es un poco prueba y error para encontrar el mejor valor.


----------

